# PVR721 Source code available from Dish



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

The following announcement might be of interest to those peeking under the skirts of their 721. This is from

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/technology/receivers/index.shtml

Click on the right sidebar item labeled "For inforomation about Linux source software for GPL compliance, Click Here."

What I find most interesting is the comment at the bottom of the announcement claiming that the web site is being run on a 721!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks but this has been posted here a few times before. 

If you look around you will even find instructions how to host your own website on your 721.


----------



## lordgarth (Sep 13, 2002)

Has anyone been able to program the 721 to be able to set recordings via a web connection to it yet? I believe the replayTV does this.


----------

